# libGL.so.1 introuvable

## T0MuX

Bonjour, je viens d'installer GuitarPro dans /opt car j'en ai besoin. Je me suis déjà servi sans problème de ce logiciel depuis d'autres distributions telles que Linux Mint ou Arch Linux (et avec la même archive d'installation).

Mon problème étant que l'erreur suivante se produit :

```
./GuitarPro: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

J'ai cherché sur internet, je ne comprend pas trop d'où ça vient. D'autant plus que ma librairie existe bien dans mon système à cet endroit :

```
/usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib64/libGL.so
```

Est-ce éventuellement un manque de la librairie en 32bits ? (GuitarPro est une app 32 bits)

Mais si c'est le cas je ne sais pas du tout à quel paquet rajouter le flag abi_x86_32 :s

----------

## ghoti

Bonjour,

 *T0MuX wrote:*   

> D'autant plus que ma librairie existe bien dans mon système à cet endroit :
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1
> 
> ...

 

Les utilitaires equery et qfile permettent de trouver quel paquet (installé) fournit quel fichier :

```
~ $ equery b /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1                                                                                             

 * Searching for /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1 ...                                                                                               

media-libs/mesa-17.0.1 (/usr/lib64/libGL.so.1.2.0)                                                     

media-libs/mesa-17.0.1 (/usr/lib64/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2.0)
```

```
~ $ qfile /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

media-libs/mesa (/usr/lib64/libGL.so.1)
```

equery est fourni par app-portage/gentoolkit tandis que app-portage/portage-utils fournit qfile

Pour les fichiers appartenant à des paquets non installés, tu peux utiliser le site  http://www.portagefilelist.de/site/query

D'après la doc Ubuntu sur https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/guitarpro, libGL.so ne sera probablement pas la seule bibliothèque à devoir être adaptée   :Wink: 

----------

## T0MuX

Merci à toi Ghoti !

Je suis entrain de remerge 29 paquets, après avoir ajouté abi_x86_32 au paquet mesa  :Smile: 

Je teste tout de suite après GP et vous tiens au courant

----------

## T0MuX

Bon eh bien même souci avec une autre :

```
./GuitarPro: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Je vais continuer de creuser avec vos informations  :Smile: 

----------

## sebB

Regarde https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-955338-start-0.html

Tu peux tenter un ldd, ca va t'éviter de trop chercher...

----------

## T0MuX

Ah oui !! génial !!! je teste dès que je suis à la maison merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

